# Buffalo Chicken Crispers



## Christopher1 (Oct 4, 2009)

This is my version of an appetizer found at Tully's in Buffalo NY

Buffalo Chicken Crispers

1 package of egg roll wrappers
4 cups of shredded cooked chicken (I used the leftovers from a couple of birds I made last night)
2 8oz pacakges of cream cheese (softened)
1 cup of shredded mozarella
4 Tbl Franks hot sauce
2 Tbl finely minced onion
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
1 egg mixed with a teaspoon of water (to be used for sealing the wrappers)
Bleu cheese dressing for dipping

Preaheat a deep fryer to 375 degerees F.

Mix the shredded chicken, cream cheese, mozzarella, hot sauce, and onion until well combined. Taste and adjust amount of hot sauce and salt and pepper at this point.

Take a tablespoon (depending on the the size of the egg roll wrapper) and lay it on one eggroll wrapper oriented in a diamond shape. Take the bottom corner and fold it around the filling. Take the two side corners and fold them toward the middle. Continue rolling the direction you started from to seal the egg roll, dab a little of the egg wash on the top corner as you finish rolling to seal the wrapper.

Deep fry for 5 minutes or until the wrapper is golden brown.

Serve hot with bleu cheese dressing to dip (Renees is very good for a commercial dressing).


I found them to be a tad rich, I would probably cut back a little on the cream cheese next time. I'd also add a little more Franks hot sauce.


----------

